# More NGRC 2010 Photos



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I really appreciate Rick's "Layout of the day" photos, but I figure you can't have too many photos so I've processed and uploaded my photos from the National Garden Railway convention. I didn't go to every layout, but I went to quite a few and took pictures at most of them.

Here are the photos grouped by railroad name:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/729263...552394865/

Or you can view the same photos as one set which you can watch as a slideshow:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/729263...675617364/

Either way, there are 371 photos!

PS: I was thinking of posting a few of the pictures here on the forum, with the link to the rest on Flickr, but I couldn't which ones are my favorites! It's been a lot of fun touring so many great railroads.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Ben. Really enjoyed that. That's a bunch of photos. But what a bunch of nice layouts. Very impressive. Congratulations to all those that were on the tour. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Ben 

Thank you for posting them


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics and a ton of em!! Thanks for sharing!! Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the great pics. some really nice RRs. Later RJD


----------

